# Dateinamen auslesen und in Variable speichern



## Willi123 (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

in einem Verzeichnis liegt nur 1 Datei. Wie kann ich per Script den Dateinamen auslesen und in einer Variablen speichern?

Danke für die Hilfe und Grüße

Willi


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. Juni 2010)

Prinzipiell recht einfach mit folgendem Syntax:


```
variable=$(ls)
```

Dabei listet ls einfach den Inhalt des Verzeichnis auf und der Output wird in der Variable abgelegt, die natürlich prinzipiell einen beliebigen Namen haben kann. Du kannst später auf selbige mit $variable zugreifen. z.B.


```
echo $variable
```

ls kann noch ein paar andere Sachen also solltest du dir ggf. die man-page anschaun. Für avanciertere Sachen könnte find interessant sein.


----------



## Willi123 (22. Juni 2010)

Vielen, vielen Dank! Da hast Du mir sehr geholfen!

Beste Grüße
Willi


----------

